# What do you feed your poodle?



## MyTimberLayne (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello. I have a miniature chocolate poodle 5lbs. and we feed him Nutro Mini Chunk. He's a dog that "prefers small bites" and his poops are firm


----------



## Mourningdove (Jan 10, 2008)

I feed my two standards Kirkland Super Premium Adult Lamb, Rice and Vegetable. It is all natural ingredients and was recommended by the breeder. I give my mini, who is over 10 years old now, the same (moistened) with canned Pedigree beef and chicken.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I have a 1yr Standard, 3yr Mini and 1&Half yr Toy and I mix NUTRO Max Chicken and NUTRO Ultra and they love it and any digestion problems I have had have gone away. All 7 of my dogs are fed the same thing and they are super.


----------



## Turned (May 20, 2008)

I feed my 2 5-year old Standards... (since they were 8 weeks old) a mixture of:
Solid Gold (Bison); Natural Balance (Duck and Potatoe) and Oven Baked Avoderm(Avocado); All three are all natural and the Avoderm makes their coats silky soft and shiny. Their poops are small and hard. Sometimes I mix in 2 TBLS of all natural cottage cheese and for treats they get apples and almonds.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

AaronsPetcafe said:


> Thats a great recipe lol  remember try a rich organic pork hide bone to keep teeth strong""


The site you link to has nothing to do wtih organic hide bones, in fact it links to another site referencing them that is not even up yet... thus your link has been removed.

Thanks
-Todd


----------



## Greenie (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm feeding both pups EVO chicken small bites. The poops are firm but moist. My 4 month old is thriving. The new puppy is liking it.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

We have a 6 month old standard and he is on VF Holistic Adult. The breeder thought that the puppy foods will make them grow too fast. The vet said to feed either large breed puppy or adult food. I'm still doing research to find the best food. There are so many opinions. It's hard!

Chris


----------



## sbcvulcan (Aug 12, 2008)

Canidae


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Chris Abbott said:


> We have a 6 month old standard and he is on VF Holistic Adult. The breeder thought that the puppy foods will make them grow too fast. The vet said to feed either large breed puppy or adult food. I'm still doing research to find the best food. There are so many opinions. It's hard!
> 
> Chris


Puppy food has more protein that's needed in the development of the muscles as they grow. I`m not sure about large breed food but it may have more protein too... compare labels 

So, to some it may seem it _makes_ them grow to fast.

We used the Whole Dog Journal and a website that rated the foods, and picked a food that was on BOTH the lists.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*Foods*

Thanks for the reply Todd.
Chris


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I feed my two standards (one is 4 one is 2 years and 9 months) Evo (either chicken & trukey or red meat one) and I add my own chicken or meat or whatever I have at the time to it. They love it, but doubt would just eat dry.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose likes about anything really


----------



## 2poos4me (Aug 30, 2008)

I feed Northwest Naturals Raw Diet, along with chicken and turkey necks/ raw bones.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

We feed Canidae


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

My standard will be two in October, My two toy poodles are 10 and 11. I feed them all Eagle Pack Holistic chicken and rice.


----------



## texaspoodlelover (Jul 25, 2014)

T o d d said:


> So, I'm curious what type of dog food people are feeding their poodle?
> 
> Please note what kind of poodle and age too
> 
> ...



My standard puppy 13 weeks eats Merrick grain free puppy recipe . My toy and mini eat Merrick grain free salmon sweet potatoes and peas recipe


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I just started trying this new food 
Blue wilderness has way too many "life bits" lately, instead of 5-15% it's now more like 40-45% Lou is starting to spit the little black kibble out and eating the rest  I called blue, tried 3 different bags, still too many of the little black round kibble thingy.

I met a rep from this brand and decided to give it a try. The salmon one... It seems "comparable" to blue wilderness it's grain free also 

NULO 

Does anyone have an opinion ?

Thanks so much!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Natures variety instinct, and Holistic health extension.


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

Finn is 5 1/2 month old Spoo and gets TOTW high prairie puppy then I make a topper of 1/2 Stella & Chewy beef puck crumbled over the top a heaping spoon full of organic pumpkin and 1/3 tsp of anchovies fish oil then warm water until swimming. The water and S&C makes a nice broth.

BTW the fish oil is pharmaceutical grade that basically has almost no smell of any kind much less fish I got it at a raw food retailer.


----------



## PoodleDuo (Jun 14, 2014)

•Right now theyget the freeze dried patties from acanalorijcn for b-fast then either Sojos or grandma lucy
or sometimes they get a high quality non chickenkibble

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunny can eat almost anything, as long as it's a high quality grain free, but my allergy dog, Maddie, is very sensitive to a LOT of dog food ingredients, so she is limited on what she can eat. These foods work for her (all are grain/potato/alfalfa/chicken/turkey/egg free):

Back to Basics Hi-Protein Pork
California Natural Salmon and Peas

Foods that also work well for Sunny:
Now Grain Free Small Breed
Victor Grain Free (both the salmon and the general red bag varieties)
Zignature Grain Free (both the turkey and the lamb varieties)


----------



## Princess-Lani (Jul 4, 2014)

My toy poodle Lani is nearly 7 months and weighs 2.6 kg. I feed her a mix of dry kibble ( thrive/Arden grange) mixed with Lilly's kitchen wet food but she enjoys dry on its own. 
I give her freeze dried meat treats and liver treats. I make sure I give her a variety and keep mixing it up so she is nutritionally covered.
When I first brought her home I fed her (on my vets recommendation) proplan and then I did my own research and came across this website- All About Dog Food.co.uk
It's very confusing, there are so many choices.
A lot of people feed their babies grain free food. Is grain bad for dogs?


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

T o d d said:


> So, I'm curious what type of dog food people are feeding their poodle?
> 
> Please note what kind of poodle and age too
> 
> ...


We feed our 1 year old spoo Natural Balance fish and sweet potato. She is allergic to chicken, duck etc.


----------

